# Ignition coils



## Pingu (May 22, 2003)

Hey got these two ignition coils here both out of 88' cars
One says

893 on the top
on the side it says
MCP 200 & 59S10

These are the four out my ca18det Attesa

The other says on top 9Y2
on the side it says
MCP 200 & 59S11

Both 12.0 v

This is from another ca18de i think to replace a faulty one in my car

Are they compatible? Thanks

Mayb different as turbo? Unlikely?

Andrew


----------

